# Building muscle losing fat!!



## Millie120701 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi, I posted on another website called 'bodybuilding' and people on there didn't believe my situation.

I am 18 currently. When I was 12-16 I was 7 stone (98lbs) and couldn't shift from there, all I did was cardio including swimming, ice skating etc. I ate normally, I wasn't underweight due to restriction I just didn't eat until I was really full. I got used to how I ate. Cause I exercised every weekday for fun I needed to eat more calories to sustain which I didn't have. I felt like I ate a lot too but I love fruit and veg I always have, I rarely ate junk food so it was hard to ever be in a caloric surplus.

When I was 17 I stopped all of my hobbies and ate lots everyday, I suddenly went from 98lbs to 115lbs. I felt awful at 115lbs, because I didn't exercise it was all fat near enough. over time I began to return to a normal diet and I'm now at 109.5lbs. And I believe I'm naturally always going to be on the smaller side seen as my highest weight has never been over 115lbs.

Now, I'm skinny fat. I have a body fat percentage of 25.3% . The people on the other forums thought I had issues looking at myself, that I was really skinny and couldn't see it, but if I thought that I wouldn't of posted there in the first place. The measurements are all the correct, the percentage is correct, I watched videos on how to make the measurements.

ive got a gym membership and I've been trying to do weights but light ones as I am so weak. But I'm not sure what to do about calories. I've been trying to eat 1500 cals daily to get rid of the fat, then increase my intake to build muscle. It's difficult because I'm worried about becoming bulky in the end as that's not what I want.

What should I do to get rid of the fat and gain muscle, I'm also a UK 8 and US 4.

I can't buy protein powder by the way, I'm going to university next year but seen as I'm living at home my parents always want to know what I'm doing why etc and they may start thinking it's an obsession. They are nosy.

the nutrition side of things is the hardest part for me, how much to eat, the best way to build muscle. Even at my weight I have bingo wings that jiggle when I shake my arms. And I struggle to button up jeans as my waist is a size 10 and my hips are a size 6.

I would love some advice!!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Millie120701 said:


> Hi, I posted on another website called 'bodybuilding' and people on there didn't believe my situation.
> 
> I am 18 currently. When I was 12-16 I was 7 stone (98lbs) and couldn't shift from there, all I did was cardio including swimming, ice skating etc. I ate normally, I wasn't underweight due to restriction I just didn't eat until I was really full. I got used to how I ate. Cause I exercised every weekday for fun I needed to eat more calories to sustain which I didn't have. I felt like I ate a lot too but I love fruit and veg I always have, I rarely ate junk food so it was hard to ever be in a caloric surplus.
> 
> ...


 Eat more protein , lift heavier gradually

be patient . You won't change your physique overnight

anyone want to chime in ? I'm bad at explaining things lol


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

What height are you? Have you worked out what your maintenance calories are? Generally speaking if you want to build muscle , so that you ace shape when the fat is gone, you need to eat a little in excess and lift weights. The excess can be as clean as you can manage to help mitigate too much fat gain.

I guess the alternative would be diet, exercise , drop more fat and then a slow 'bulk' from there .

any pics of current condition?


----------



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

Millie120701 said:


> Hi, I posted on another website called 'bodybuilding' and people on there didn't believe my situation.
> 
> I am 18 currently. When I was 12-16 I was 7 stone (98lbs) and couldn't shift from there, all I did was cardio including swimming, ice skating etc. I ate normally, I wasn't underweight due to restriction I just didn't eat until I was really full. I got used to how I ate. Cause I exercised every weekday for fun I needed to eat more calories to sustain which I didn't have. I felt like I ate a lot too but I love fruit and veg I always have, I rarely ate junk food so it was hard to ever be in a caloric surplus.
> 
> ...


 Hi Millie

I wasn't keen on bodybuilding forum either.

You need to find out your BMR, this is the amount of calories you need to be alive and breath.

The next bit I'm not so sure about.. You then need to calculate the amount of calories needed to keep you going with training and other activities. Protein and good carbs are important too. Take a look at my recent post to see how I've been doing it.

You won't become bulky, women don't have enough testosterone. Increase weights when you have good form. I've been lifting for just over a year and it has toned me up in all the right places.

I found it best to focus on learning how to train first, I have only recently started to track food.

Doing everything at once can be overwhelming and unless you're super motivated it can be too much to do.

I hope this has helped, I'm fairly new to this as well. Hopefully someone will be along soon that can help too.

All the best with it


----------

